# Newborn baby and 5 and a half month old kitten



## Funkydisciple (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello, 

Keep reading different information through my research on the Internet so I thought I would ask you wonderful people. Wifey is pregnant and baby will be born at the beginning of August and at that time my kitten which I have at the moment will then be approx 5 and a half month old. I have read some for and against for having a kitten in the house when a newborn baby is around. 

Is it safe to have a kitten in the house when there is a newborn? I and my brother are completely responsible for the litter tray, so my wife goes no where near it. Bt I did read about the worry of fleas, fine hair (kitten is a long hair) etc so I would appreciate any advice. I would've hate to give up the kitten but I might be forced to if there is a concern.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

I would use a bit of old common sense, keep the kitten away from the baby when he/she is sleeping, supervise them during the day etc. Keep bottles and other baby things away from the cats things... etc.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There really shouldn't be any concern, though you shouldn't leave baby and cat alone - babies can accidentally hurt cats.

Your cat shouldn't have fleas or worms - my own cats have an enclosed back garden so don't mix with the local cats and I never need to treat them against fleas, and worm treatments are very effective.

Fur shouldn't be a problem either - if your kitten is longhair he or she needs effective regular grooming for his or her own good, and that will protect baby.

There is evidence that children growing up with pets are healthier than those that are protected from 'everything'.

BTW if I found myself being called 'Wifey' I'd have a bone to pick with 'Hubby'.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a thought, why did you buy the kitten if your wife is pregnant ? If you have concerns about a baby and a kitten why have both??


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am sure all will be fine if as suggested a bit of good old common sense is used,hate to see ads where people say, have to get rid of cat as baby on the way, no need,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have had kittens every single time I have been pregnant - absolutely no problems with them - just be sensible, get your cat vaccinated, use flea treatment monthly, worm him, neuter him, and have fun.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

spid said:


> I have had kittens every single time I have been pregnant - absolutely no problems with them - just be sensible, get your cat vaccinated, use flea treatment monthly, worm him, neuter him, and have fun.
> 
> View attachment 114043
> 
> ...


Love the pictures....
Another here who had cats and babies, neither ever came to any harm.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Guess after all the advice given on your other thread then, you didn't wait until September to get a kitten!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought this was a first post! Read the other threads where the kitten was being postponed until September, (when his partner would be at home with a new baby I assume) no mention of any worries about a human baby and a cat
Just about leaving the kitten on its own all day. Agreed it was best to wait, went straight out and got one anyway,now thinking its a bad idea with a baby on the way. I really don't understand some people! I hope the baby has been better planned!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Were breeders so got cats around most of the time were on baby number 6 so it can work without issues obviously be sensible don't leave cat in room alone with a sleeping baby.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Were breeders so got cats around most of the time were on baby number 6 so it can work without issues obviously be sensible don't leave cat in room alone with a sleeping baby.


Or crawling baby with sleeping cat...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Or crawling baby with sleeping cat...


Aww yeah weve had a few close calls with babies getting the cats tail..phew! The cats get wise pretty quick,as for our kits we keep them sectioned off in the hall as there not wise enough to escape crazy babies.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Funkydisciple said:


> . I would've hate to give up the kitten but I might be forced to if there is a concern.


Your impulsiveness troubles me. You asked for advice and then went ahead and bought a kitten anyway. You bought 5 cases of a new food then gave up and wanted to sell it.

You mention your brother as well as you, your wife and a 3 year old - who is at home during the day with your 11 week old kitten ?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

As a child who grew up round cats from day 1, it never did me any harm. Just use a good flea treatment like Advantage and those fleas will stay away. I do mine every 6 weeks during the warmer months, and then during winter every 12 weeks. I think my parents followed the common sense rules of keeping the cats out of the bedroom but apart from that it was fine.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I got my cat when my son was about 12 weeks old. It's good for kids to grow up with animals around. 
You should put out things like moses basket/buggy etc about 6 weeks before baby is due so the cat is used to them being there, has explored them and wont be bothered exploring them when baby needs to use them. Nearly all baby items have removable covers so wash them when 'wifey' is at the hospital. And obviously dont let your cat think they're new cat beds.


And sorry to sidetrack but.... WLBSH, i gave up after number 3! so you must be like supermum


----------



## Funkydisciple (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your concerns cat lovers. It was my brother who bought the kitten home and he had convinced me what some of you have said that pregnant ladies wouldn't have any problems and if we keep our kitten vaccinated etc there shouldn't be any issues. Plus when growing around kids it has been said that kids grow up with fewer allergies or no allergies to anything. 

My mum and dad, both retired, are at home during the day so the kitty is never alone at home. 

P.s I put the original post up with wife sat next to me when I've posted it and when we've read together some of the nice posts that have been written she's convinced about keeping the kitten.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there any reason that you didn't mention this in your previous threads?


----------



## Funkydisciple (Mar 17, 2013)

Again, I appreciate all the responses in regards to my situation.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I think this is a wind up to get everyones backs up.
First thread was :

I'm thinking of getting a kitten and the only thing that is stopping me is leaving the cat all alone. During the night I will probably house the kitten in the bathroom, don't want a little kitten to have the run of the house before I can trust that it won't destroy/chew/scratch things, from probably about 9pm till about 5am which is the time I start getting up and getting ready for work and then leaving the kitten again from probably about 6am till about 5pm-ish. It's far too long to be on its own but I did read that cats do spend 2/3 of th day sleeping and then when I come back after 5 then me and my son can giv it all the attention it wants. Wifey works too and usually leaves not long after I have left. 

Now the retired parents live there?????? Troll me thinks :wink5:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We had an 11 year old cat when our grandson was born, he came to stay with us for a weekend when he was only 4 weeks old. No problem.

As has previously been said simply make sure the kitten doesn't go near the baby's feeding stuff, which you will be sterilising and ensure the kitten doesn't jump up onto the baby. My cat wasn't bothered at all about the baby.

Ensure you give the kitten the same amount of attention as you did prior to baby arriving.

It might be wise to invest in a large dog crate for the kitten, if neither of you are unable to supervise baby and kitten, like when one is hanging the washing out and the other is at the shops or out working, that sort of thing. tbh I would just close the door to prevent the kitten getting into the same room as baby, in that situation.

If you truely want to keep the kitten, using a bit of common sense there will not be a problem.


----------



## Funkydisciple (Mar 17, 2013)

sskmick said:


> We had an 11 year old cat when our grandson was born, he came to stay with us for a weekend when he was only 4 weeks old. No problem.
> 
> As has previously been said simply make sure the kitten doesn't go near the baby's feeding stuff, which you will be sterilising and ensure the kitten doesn't jump up onto the baby. My cat wasn't bothered at all about the baby.
> 
> ...


Hey, the dog crate Idea sounds like a gooden. I have seen those before but I thought they were for like breeders to keep tiny newborn kittens in and I didn't think you could be put in a kitten of my age in there. I just thought it might be a bit cruel. But if its only for putting the kitten in there temporarily just so that baby and and kitten are not alone then seems like a brill idea so that the washing could go out as you say. Brill.

In regards to the individual mention I'm a troll. I'm glad to see that you have made a search to find my previous posts. If you had maybe read some of my later posts then you would find that I was referring to having a kitten at my parents who are retired. We are at my parents for most of the time, my brother lives there and because I made the mention of getting a cat he took it upon himself to get the kitten.

I realise that my original post I may have not put all the details in or put too much detail in. Maybe a question that I should have put forward was 'if there was any concern of having a kitten around a newborn baby' but as I had my wife watching she was worried about the stuff I already mentioned which is why I mentioned it on here, as I do not want anything happenening to my newborn son/daughter.

I'm happy for the decent responses, one does find that going on to a forum you'll find people questioning you rather than helping you with what you need but I'm very very gratefull for all the help and being a first time kitten owner at least I know there is no harm having a kitten around a newborn.Unlike people I've been speaking to that just sort of assume problems arise if you have a pet in the house with a newborn baby.

Have a a nice day all


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I read back your previous threads because I hadnt read them and was trying to get the whole story. We have had a lot of story telling on here lately where people forget what they have said and contradict themselves because most of it is made up for sympathy or shock value. Your threads did not seem 
to tie up which is usually because the story isnt true. If your story is genuine I apologise.


----------



## Funkydisciple (Mar 17, 2013)

rose said:


> I read back your previous threads because I hadnt read them and was trying to get the whole story. We have had a lot of story telling on here lately where people forget what they have said and contradict themselves because most of it is made up for sympathy or shock value. Your threads did not seem
> to tie up which is usually because the story isnt true. If your story is genuine I apologise.


Hey rose. Don't apologise. It's fine. It's just, when my wife was mentioning about the issues bout having a cat in the house with a newborn she was just heightening my anxiety. I can assure my situation is genuine. The kitten gets so muc attention at home, spoilt for love from everyone's at home and its absolutely heart warming seeing the kitten, who is named Julie by the way (son's idea), follow him everywhere and sit next to him when he's watching Spider-Man or whatever. I just wish we had a pet a long time ago.

Can I just quickly ask, i have done the frontline treatment to my cat but I don't have anything to deworm. I was told by the previous owner that kitten is dewormed am I right in assuming that I need to carry on giving deworming treatment like I do with frontline? I read its just best to let the vet do the deworming, is this correct? Or is there a similar product to frontline thati apply on back of the neck? Sorry for the really elementary questions.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

You have to check what the flea/ worm treatment covers.

I for example use advocate (a spot on treatment) for fleas and it covers some worms but not tapeworm (I think - which they would most likely catch from eating prey e.g. mice). Therefore I should treat with Drontal for tapeworm. However as my cats do not go out currently I only treat with advocate. I personally wouldn't use frontline as I was advised against it as fleas are becoming resitant to it. 

I would advise going to the vet to get the kitten weighed and checked over then ask for the best treatments, then use them going forward. This is what I am doing currently and as my cats are not going out the vet advised to use advocate only.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Funkydisciple said:


> Again, I appreciate all the responses in regards to my situation.


But you don't have a situation. You have just been reading too many scare stories and too many cats up for rehoming because other people have been reading scare stories.

I grew up around cats, dogs, tortoises, bunnies, guinea pigs, chickens........in fact anything with legs really. I never got anything and I've managed to get to 65. Both my grandchildren lived at my house from birth, which meant their pregnant mother as well, and they survived three cats and a dog quite nicely.

I think people overthink things nowadays. Too many smartasses researching stuff that didn't need researching and coming up with all sorts of rubbish. Babies and animals belong together.

I said this on a similar thread and I will say it again: getting rid of the cat because a baby is coming is depriving that child of the best friend it will ever have.


----------

